# austria in the rv



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

Anybody been to seefeld austria in there rv we are goingt for xmas 
need tips from anybody
thanks steve


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*Austria for Xmas*

No but we are off to St. Anton just after Christmas with a Monaco.


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

*austria in the monaco*

we are going in a monaco also, just got me chains, found a cracking site,
cant wait.

steve


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: austria in the monaco*



monacosteve said:


> we are going in a monaco also, just got me chains, found a cracking site,
> cant wait.
> 
> steve


What's the story, official or otherwise, re requirement for chains?

We checked out our Xmas camp when passing through this summer and asked the same question at the camp site desk, just in case.

The helpful lady mentioned winter tyres!

No Goodyear winter tyres exist for the Diplomat either in the US or Europe.

After much discussion and no feedback we are to take a risk without winter tyres or chains. BUT we are only travelling say 2 kms beyond the Arlberg tunnel and expect the road to be clear.

Where did you get your chains from.


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

*chains*

we were in germaany for xmas last year and we were told to carry
chains in austria,
the only time you would probaly need them is to get on and of site,
found my chains ringing around coach companys found a set that has been used once for £40.
As for winter tyres it would cost you a fortune for something you may not need.
We just had a blowout on the diplomat last week.
p.s looking for a spare wheel if you know anyone who has one.

Steve


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: chains*

I am not seriously considering winter tyres for the obvious reason of cost as you say.

I am however interested in any official requirements and have asked Monaco dealer here what the news is. No finite answer from anyone. Based upon sound understanding of any official requirements and practical considerations I will make decision.

The ski bus comes to the camp site entrance throughout the day to take us to St. Anton, along the main road, less than 10 mins away. The camp site in Pettneu is specifically designed and laid out for winter use.

For your info each parking bay has a heated pine clad bathroom / kitchen / drying room, so no condensation problems in the bus.

Can't wait.

Only got the "cottage on wheels", sorry "chalet on wheels", this year. Spent 5 weeks travelling around Europe this summer after practicing in the UK, country lanes and all.

No regrets, just a big smile on the face.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve
Try contacting LC1962 (stateside tuning) or damondunc (star spangled spanner) and see if either of them can help you out.....

Keith


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

*austria*

we have been full timming for 7 years 3 in the diplomat.
We usually go to spain for the winter but decided to go to germany and austria for dec and jan, we live in cornwall, but we are in scotland at the moment visiting.
We catch the ferry on 12 dec £65 quid with the car on the back, not a bad price.

Just bought a computer for the diplomat to chek the engine while i am travelling tells me everything what im doing to gallon any faults with the engine, what gear your in and all the gauges in digital, you name it it does it, we are getting 11 mpg
fully loaded with the car on the back.
steve


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Steve
> Try contacting LC1962 (stateside tuning) or damondunc (star spangled spanner) and see if either of them can help you out.....
> 
> Keith


Keith....already been there mate - I contacted our supplier who needed more info to ensure we would be quoted on the correct wheel (same place I got Jim's wheel) but I didn't get the info so couldn't go any further 

It it legal to travel in Europe without a spare?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Austria*

Hi

Roads to Seefeld are easy - OK for a coach and so suitable for the RV.

Snow chains essential.

Parking in the centre available near the fire station - sign posted as you approach the town

Rusky


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Austria*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Roads to Seefeld are easy - OK for a coach and so suitable for the RV.
> 
> ...


Hi

Snow chains essential because of local rules / laws or for practical reasons to get to Seefeld.

Many thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snow chains*

Hi

From the main Bregenz - Innsbruck motorway, the road is usually clear.

Snow chains are a legal requirement I believe.

Some of the other roads from Seefeld taking you away from the motorway are not cleared of snow...

That said, after 7 Christmas tours to Austria, we have never needed chains on the coach/

(Look at my pics for a photo)

Rusky


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Winter tyres;

There is no legal requirement to fit winter tyres in Austria or Germany, however a new law was introduced at the beginning of this year stating that if there is a snowfall or the roads are covered in ice then you cannot drive until the road has been cleared/treated unless you are fitted with -

a; The minimum of M&S tyres in Germany but winter tyres are strongly recommended.
b; Winter tyres in Austria.

If you do drive in the above conditions without suitable tyres and cause an accident, get stuck or are caught, you will be fined between €20 - €40 and there will be possible implications as to the validity of your insurance cover.
So, the best advice would be to pull over and wait for the road to be cleared if it snows and you are not fitted with the appropriate tyres.

Snowchains;

In Austria, you must carry snowchains in winter.

There is no legal requirement to carry snowchains in Germany but if the







sign is displayed at the entrance to a road then snowchains must be carried in your vehicle or you cannot use that road.
If you do get stuck and/or cause an obstruction, you will be fined between €20 - €40
So, although not a legal requirement, I would look on snowchains as essential in the alpine regions of Germany in winter months.

pete

ps, The above is only my own personal interpretaion of the regulations and should not be read as gospel!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snow chains*

Hi

A very similar sign to the one offered by Pete is also used in Italy and Austria.

Rusky


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Monacosteve

That's a good price on the ferry. Which ferry is it, & how long ago did you book? We're looking for a crossing with RV+toad very soon. Where do you stay in Spain over winter?

Computer for engine data sounds a good toy too.

Cheers

Bruce


----------

